# My rescue babys gone!!!



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Williams gone. He went to rainbow Bridge at 10.30 this morning. Im typing this with tears falling down my cheeks. My hearts breaking once again

Darling boy i love you, i hope and pray that you had a safe journey to Rainbow Bridge and that you found Sweep your predecessor, my other darling boy. Thanku for helping my heart from the day i rescue when Sweep passed. Love youxx








My lil boy xx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss, my thoughts are with you.
RIP William xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear of your loss Maureen. My heart goes out to you and my thoughts are with you at this very sad time. 

R.I.P WILLIAM XXXX


----------



## xxsammixx (Feb 5, 2009)

im so so sorry for your loss,your message brought tears to my eyes.my toughts are with you at this sad time.xxx


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Run free William, enjoy yourself at the bridge.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Maureen,i'm so *sorry for your loss...And at times like these words fail me..But believe me when i say, my heart goes out to you..Lets hope William will find lots of othet little playmates over the Rainbow Bridge.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

dear Maureen - you poor soul ... I am so sad to read of your loss. Both babies gone now. Sending condolencies.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

So sorry. Thoughts are with you :sad:

Sh xx


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

awwww so Sorry Maureen, William sounded such a sweetie, you must be heartbroken. But what a wonderful life you gave to William.

Look after yourself and give yourself time to heal.


----------



## Sabrina Mali and Brecon (Jan 29, 2009)

RIP William. I'm sorry for your loss, he was gorgeous and I bet so thankful to have you as a mummy - think of the awful life he could have had if you hadn't rescued him and loved him as much as you clearly did. My thoughts are with you xxxxx


----------



## LesleyR25 (Feb 16, 2009)

Good night William, have fun and run free little guy.

My thoughts are with you x x


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

That's so sad.

Run free little fur child.

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Bless you William. Hope you are at peace now.

Izziexx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw so sorry for loss - my thoughts are with you at this sad time  x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Good night sweet heart and rest in peace. XXX


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

So Sorry for your loss Maureen my thoughts are with you and your familey x


----------



## shazern66 (Jan 16, 2009)

im so sorry thinking of you and lots of hugs your way


----------



## Jasperslittlesis (Nov 5, 2008)

Rest in peace William Aunty Debbie Loves you sorry i didnt get to say goodbye but i hope you know i love you so much and your with tinka and sweep i hope your lookin after them both and your having lots of fun and i will help your mama look after jody and Logan sends his love he misses you lots, im sorry Willam i just couldnt go with mum to say goodbye. xx xx love you forever and always

Aunty Debbie xx

The gang Now theres only 2  William is the little black Poodle on the right


----------



## Topsy (Dec 29, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers Maureen

Rest in peace William


Adele


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. We have all lost our beloved pets and understanding the heartbreaking that you are going through. Sending you a big cyber hug xx


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

Dear mo
Im sorry to hear about william, he was so beautiful and I know recently that he had been ill,
I know that he will meet tinka @ sweep, and all the rest they will be reunited at the rainbow bridge, they will be sadly missed
R>I>P>sweet william
wendy517


----------

